# كورس ut level ii



## yassen kassar (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو المساعدة محتاج كورس ut level 2 واسئلة الامتحان المختصة بفحص الوصلات اللحامية واي شي يفيد هذا المجال
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## محايد (15 مايو 2011)

you should take level 1 first
courses depend on each other
you must be familiar with trigonometry , cuz some instruments use coordinates to find discontinuities. for ex krautkramer UT machines
the best NDE courses are given by the leading organization ASNT
American Society for Nomdestructive Testing 
http://www.asnt.org/certification/certification.htm​


----------

